# LCD Monitor display noise



## Dave J (Nov 24, 2009)

17" LCD monitor has display noise in grayscale/midtone colored data. Saturated R,G,B, white or black is clear. Noise is like analog waves going down display. At 1024X768, 60Hz refresh rate, the waves are ~80HZ (each takes about three seconds to traverse screen top to bottom). No adjustment gets rid of it completely. Brightness, contrast has no effect. Less noticeable at higher refresh rates. Changed two bulging 47mfd on PS board but no help. No other visible board problems or discoloration. Any suggestions? (Advan AGM17TAA monitor when on ANY Win PC) Thank you.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Have you tested the monitor on another PC to ensure its operation? Aside from that, it sounds like a power issue. Failing power supply or possibly the video card.


----------

